# Survival Footwear



## BobR1 (Jan 13, 2011)

In another post OldCooteHillBilly mentioned footwear as a Survival Preperation Item. This got me to thinking. I normally keep extra gloves around because they wear out quickly when used hard. I have not kept extra boots as part of my survival preperation inventory however. 
The last 5 pairs of lace up boots I have bought have all been pitiful quality. The last pair were camo Cordura lace ups from Wal-Mart. They started to come unstitched at about 3 months. I live in the country and I am hard on gear. I am out cutting fire wood, fixing fence, building things, etc all the time. I am a good test subject for using gear, and seeing how it holds up.

Bottom line the last 5 pair of boots have all been made in China or possibly Vietnam on the 511 Brand boots. While they all looked good when I bought them, they all came apart when used hard way too soon. Not good when your gear may need to stay together for a long time while used hard.

This is a subject worth a little research to determine what one should buy. I am sure you can still buy good boots that stay together, a source other than Wal-Mart is going to be called for on this one. 

Lets look into this a little deeper. Footweat is fairly important. It is a lot more important when you are barefoot, which you will be shortly with China made boots in a survival situation.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

We buy Dakota boots , supplied by marks work wear house in Canada. They are made in vietnam. the quality is good the price is reasonable , under $200 for solid work boots. they also make a leather winter boot with a removable liner, by far the best winter boot that I have ever had, also around $200, they seem like they will last for years if maintained.:beercheer:


----------



## philjam (Dec 17, 2008)

Muck boots are comfortable, warm and reasonable.


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

I have a friend that swears by these .... unfortunately, they do not make a size small enough for me.

Mickey Mouse Boots $69.99 | Bunny Boots | Bata Military Boots


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I buy my work boots at Mills Fleet Farm, there fin an feather brand. I do construction work fer the state, perty rough on the boots, I get bout 2 years outa them before I put them in second string an buy a new pair.

In the winter, most a the time I get buy with a good pair of undersocks followed by wool socks, my work boots an a pair a 5 buckle overshoes on top. When the temp gets well below zero I switch ta a pair of LaCrosse pack boots.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Reblazed said:


> I have a friend that swears by these .... unfortunately, they do not make a size small enough for me.
> 
> Mickey Mouse Boots $69.99 | Bunny Boots | Bata Military Boots


Ahhh...I have a book that starts at size 4---these are next on my list after checking at TSC first...

I ordered a military tent stove --it was here in less than a week and I have extremely cold hands and feet, so boots are next on my list--

1-888-478-7758 
# 0801 black with valve ( size 4-14 wide, narrow, and regular) -20 degrees guaranteed!!! 69.00

Coleman's Military Surplus
Coleman's Military Surplus, army surplus. survival gear, hunting, camping gear


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I like Timberlands. I had a pair of Timberland Pro's that claimed to be water proof (they're not) that fit like sneakers right out of the box. Work pays for one pair of boots every 2 years up to $150 but will replace them sooner if they have degraded to the point that they are no longer compliant to the safety regs in the level of protection they provide. I wear them a lot, and not just at work. I keep old boots as a "second string" as Old Coot said. My Timberlands just split across the sole after about a year and a half so I got a new pair of identical ones because they're so comfortable. They're made in China, of course.

My current barn boots are a worn out pair of Red Wings with the toes worn down to the steel and bald soles. They've lasted far longer than any other boots I've ever had but they're just not as comfortable as my Timberlands. Especially since work pays, I worry more about comfort than durability.

The last boots I bought on my own were Herman Survivors from WalMart. Also very comfortable but totally inferior quality. The bottoms of the soles split after a matter of months on 3 pairs that I had. Unacceptable, and it's a shame because they're really comfortable and they're nice looking boots.

I wear boots more than sneakers, even in the summer. Good boots are essential to your safety and well being, as well as the safety of your family. If your feet are blistered from shoddy footwear, or your toes broken by a dropped object, you'll have a hard time bugging out, tilling ground to plant food, harvesting what you've planted, and defending your home and loved ones.


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks JayJay mine started at size 6 ... I'll be calling first thing tomorrow.


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm with Jason, that Red Wings are amazing. They're a bit expensive, but they last; very good quality. They're made in US as well. Not sure where they source materials from, but I do what I can to "buy local" lol. Anyway, I get about two years out of a pair of Red Wings as well. Last time I submitted an expense report with shoes on it, my boss nearly choked. He asked why I don't buy $30 shoes from W$lm$rt. Told him they'll fall apart in three months. He said, well then buy another. At three month intervals, I'd spend more in sh*tty boots from W$lm$rt in the same amount of time I'd kept one set of GOOD boots. He doesn't get it. (BTW he's Chinese, if that makes any difference)


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I used to buy Redwing but they didn't really last any longer than the $60 boots I could get elsewhere. After everything I had heard about them I was very disappointed.


----------



## tyler_kd0bsa (Nov 4, 2009)

One brand of boot that my dad and I seem to like and they last for 2 plus years is from bamason and they are I believe called work america boots. They are all leather and well ours are steel toe but seem to last quite awhile and are comfortable.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I have a pair of Timberlands I bought 20 years ago and tho they look ruff they are still good solid boots. I use them mostly in the winter and treat them with mink oil once a year. DH wears some he gets at the farm supply store can't remember the brand, cost about $89 but he goes through 2 pair a year wearing them everyday. He operates heavy equipment for the county road department.


----------



## BoyScoutSurvivor (Aug 18, 2010)

I buy CAT work boots at Fleet Farm. They are in great shape for a little over a year and I usually replace them after that. I do keep the old pair and usually wear them for another two years. They work good but they are worn out. I only had one bad pair that the tread worn off in six months but thats one out of 6 pairs of boots.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Carolina Log Walkers, I get them re-soled every 2yrs and usually get 8 yrs out of 2 pr.
CA4821 Carolina Men's Work Loggers from Bootbay, Internet's Best Selection of Work, Outdoor, Western Boots and Shoes.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I've never had a pair of boots resoled. I always wear out the uppers as fast as the soles and so there's really nothing left to resole. I get my boots at a work clothing shop that my place of employment has an account with to provide us with what we need and they specifically told me whan I got my first Timberlands there that that particular boot could not be resoled.


----------



## Wiswash (Aug 29, 2010)

Ive had my LaCrosse Icemans for nearly 20 years. Still going strong. And they are the warmenst boot Ive ever owned.

For workboots Ive had redwings that were durable. I gotta go with whats comfortable though. A quality hiking boot goes for 75 - 200 dollars and theyre more comfortable than a work boot IMO.


----------



## FreeNihilist (Jan 28, 2011)

Im quite partial to tall moccasins/plainsman style boots as theyre warm, easy to make by hand even in a survival situations and can be greased to be made waterproof. If lined with fur inside and worn with wool socks, theres nothing warmer or better IMO.

Here's a reference picture to the style Im referring to though this is without fur lining.










Native ways are the best ways, IMO.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Tap*



FreeNihilist said:


> Im quite partial to tall moccasins/plainsman style boots as theyre warm, easy to make by hand even in a survival situations and can be greased to be made waterproof. If lined with fur inside and worn with wool socks, theres nothing warmer or better IMO.
> 
> Here's a reference picture to the style Im referring to though this is without fur lining.
> 
> ...


Can you tap dance in those !

:2thumb:


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

I buy Rhino brand work boots from a local farm supply store, cost about $70, last me between 3 to 4 years. I work in a mill (lumber re-manufacture) and am pretty hard on them.


----------



## kolob (Jan 14, 2011)

I too work on my feet all day. Several years ago I bought my first pair of White's boots with their arch ease support. These boots are very comfortable. They are expensive but can be resoled and one of my pairs is currently on its fifth set of soles. They use heavy 7 to 8 oz weight leather in their construction. I have two pairs so that one can be getting resoled while the others are on my feet. Just as the saying goes; no hoof no horse. I believe that poor foot wear are a huge contributor to back problems in people that stand all day. I take care of my boots always removeing mud and dirt with a stiff bristle brush at the end of the day. I use Skidmore's leather cream or Obenauf's lp boot protection to protect the leather. No matter what boots you wear I would suggest having a pair of Spenco brand insoles. I think the insoles will be a hot trade item come long journey day.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

This may sound strange but I never do any kind of up keep on my boots. I'm a Saw Filer by trade and I do a lot of work on re-saws, alignments and general repair. We use diesel as a spray on coolant/lube on the band saws so my boots get coated with diesel every so often. For me it works great, snow, mud and dirt won't stick and the leather stays soft and pliable.:2thumb:


----------



## kolob (Jan 14, 2011)

Any oil that would replace the oils used in the tanning process and keep the leather from drying out should be good. I guess it goes without saying that preppers should also stock extra shoelaces, shoe goo, and a sewing awl.


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

Let me say something to sum this all up...... You get what you pay for when it comes to boots. 

Being in the military I have seen guys buy MANY different brands of boots. Some boots that are 'name brand' that guys pay big bucks for are really junk. I was at Bass pro to pick up a pair of boots with gift certificates and many guys were buying the 'name brand' CAMO boots because they looked cool and had all these special things about them. I could tell they were junk. 

I have worn the same pair of Danner boots for 3 years in garrison and in the field at home. I wore a pair of Danner Tan boots for 9 months in a combat tour in Afghanistan and they still have a lot of life to them. I just bought a pair of Danners for trails and small game hunting. I can see these lasting me for 10 years as I don't wear them every day. Each pair of boots cost me about $200 each. 

I would rather buy 1 good pair that will last 3-10 years than a cheap pair from walmart made in china that I have to replace every year.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

FreeNihilist said:


> Im quite partial to tall moccasins/plainsman style boots as theyre warm, easy to make by hand even in a survival situations and can be greased to be made waterproof. If lined with fur inside and worn with wool socks, theres nothing warmer or better IMO.
> 
> Here's a reference picture to the style Im referring to though this is without fur lining.
> 
> ...


I hope that you got cougarwoman1 permission to use her pictures here. I can get you her email if you want...
It is always better to ask permission rather than just take... I asked before linking her instructions from here.


----------



## FreeNihilist (Jan 28, 2011)

Emerald said:


> I hope that you got cougarwoman1 permission to use her pictures here. I can get you her email if you want...
> It is always better to ask permission rather than just take... I asked before linking her instructions from here.


I just used google images to find a reference picture to the specific type of moccasins I meant. It cited a photobucket address as to the source so I have no idea whom cougarwoman is. It was purely by chance it happened to be her photo. Its not my intentions to step on any toes. ( no pun intended ) lol


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

FreeNihilist said:


> I just used google images to find a reference picture to the specific type of moccasins I meant. It cited a photobucket address as to the source so I have no idea whom cougarwoman is. It was purely by chance it happened to be her photo. Its not my intentions to step on any toes. ( no pun intended ) lol


She usually doesn't mind that people use the tutorial but likes to be credited for it.
How to make moccasins.

In fact the whole forum is quite cool and has tons of useful information on it.
Probably someone else just took the picture and said it was theirs or something... Personally I figure that anything Put online is gonna be either copied and passed around or shared and so I only put up things I don't mind being shared.  :flower:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I was going to ask what you reinforce teh bottoms of your mocassins with, I've never made high mocassins like that because my *cankles* are so big...


----------



## FreeNihilist (Jan 28, 2011)

Emerald said:


> She usually doesn't mind that people use the tutorial but likes to be credited for it.
> How to make moccasins.
> 
> In fact the whole forum is quite cool and has tons of useful information on it.
> Probably someone else just took the picture and said it was theirs or something... Personally I figure that anything Put online is gonna be either copied and passed around or shared and so I only put up things I don't mind being shared.  :flower:


Ill be sure to check out her tutorial and the forum and linked. Thank you for the link.

Generally thats often the case.


----------



## FreeNihilist (Jan 28, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> I was going to ask what you reinforce teh bottoms of your mocassins with, I've never made high mocassins like that because my *cankles* are so big...


Im not sure what you mean by reinforcing the bottom? Please clarify?

I dont reinforce the bottoms of my moccasins with anything. I've always been a huge barefoot advocate and spend most of the year barefoot until weather forces me to wear some sort of footwear and even then I feel that minimal footwear is best. My feet are sufficiently hardened to the elements of nature. I can walk on gravel barefoot without any issue.

I should probably mention that I also jog/run regularly barefoot as well. Im a big advocate of barefoot running as well.

I wouldnt be the best person to ask about reinforcing or padding the soles because of the reasons above.


----------

